
Ask HN: Nerdiest Fireworks Video? - hedora
Happy 4th of July weekend!<p>COVID is causing widespread fireworks cancellations, so this is the year to look back at amazing displays.<p>For your consideration:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;m.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=6gWYvm8tCW8<p>This display has a false finale around 8 minutes, a dramatic disaster at minute 19, and the cameras saturate during the finale, because fireworks should always beat cameras in a bare fisted match, even after a catastrophic launch failure.<p>Also, they have big slow gradient sweeps on a few of the big ball shells, which I hadn’t seen before.<p>Finally, we have the historic element: Back in the 90’s Columbus pioneered putting a MIDI endpoint in each shell to synchronize the fireworks with the music.  I think they also were some of the first to get blue shells and the happy faces.<p>Surely, HN can do better.
======
billconan
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9KZ3jgbbmI)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndVhgq1yHdA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndVhgq1yHdA)

